# Cirque Du Freak: The Vampire's Assistant



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16989


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

finally


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm interested to see what people will think of this, because I'm not familiar with the books.


----------

